# Twisp vaping safety claim not substantiated – ASA



## kimbo (6/5/17)

*Twisp vaping safety claim not substantiated – ASA*
Staff Writer6 May 20174 Comments




63
shares
  
The Advertising Standards Authority of South Africa (ASA) has ruled that Twisp’s claim that vaping is 95% safer than smoking is misleading.

A Twisp radio commercial stated:

I smoked for many years until I discover Twisp. SA’s leading vaping brand. Recent studies have shown that vaping is 95% safer than smoking, making it the smarter alternative.

A consumer subsequently disputed Twisp’s claim that ecigarettes were 95% safer than regular cigarettes.

She argued that this has not been proven in scientific, peer-reviewed research, adding that Twisp’s claim was merely a way to advertise a different way of smoking.

Twisp responded with a link to the article *E-cigarette: an evidence update*.

The report’s foreword states that “best estimates show ecigarettes are 95% less harmful to your health than normal cigarettes”.

“While vaping may not be 100% safe, most of the chemicals causing smoking-related diseases are absent and the chemicals which are present pose limited danger,” states the report.

The ASA was not convinced by the article, stating that the absence of clarity as to which device was used and how the reduction in cotinine translates to a claim of being 95% healthier remains problematic.

The ASA said it had to err on the side of caution, and was therefore not satisfied that Twisp’s claims were adequately substantiated.

“The claim in the radio commercial is therefore in contravention of the Code,” said the ASA.

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/science/209286-twisp-vaping-safety-claim-not-substantiated-asa.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lukeness (6/5/17)

Sounds like twisp should have just done a bit more homework and got more in-depth information from the authors of the study instead of just relying on a single article.


----------



## craigb (6/5/17)

kimbo said:


> She argued that this has not been proven in scientific, peer-reviewed research, adding that Twisp’s claim was merely a way to advertise a different way of smoking.



First part is 100% agreeable. While there is a lot of fantastic work being done towards investigate the pros and cons of vaping, I think it's still a while until we have those heavy piles of reasonable documentation that makes Joe Public comfortable with the results. 

Calling vaping another form of smoking though, that gives me the impression the complaint came from a pro nanny state agitator whose closest experience to vapeing is giving B&M stores the evil eye everytime she walks past them on the way to purchase her organic mcd's or KFC. 

Whenever I talk to others about vaping vs smoking I usually say "*up to* 95% safer, but not healthier than breathing air old air" 

Feels like more honest advertising and carries a lower burden of proof.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/7/17)

http://bit.ly/2tezzcv


----------



## Rincewind (13/7/17)

There seems to be a lot of this going round, found this yesterday : https://ama.com.au/media/no-evidence-e-cigs-stop-people-smoking


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/7/17)

Rincewind said:


> There seems to be a lot of this going round, found this yesterday : https://ama.com.au/media/no-evidence-e-cigs-stop-people-smoking



I think this will remain a contentious issue for a long time to come and who knows what research will prove with time. 

To me - for now - I consider the main issue to be the change that I have experienced in myself in the short period that I have vaped (having started smoking 40 years ago, and coming from 40-60 cigarettes a day before I started vaping). Within less that a week I cut down to vaping and 5 cigarettes a day. I hardly ever cough anymore - I had the typical chronic smoker's cough. I don't get chest pains any more. I don't often get headaches anymore. Those are some of the major changes to me within a month of starting to vape. 

Then I had a relapse (well my vaping equipment failed and I had to wait for an opportunity to bring replacements from South Africa). I increased smoking back to my old habits and all the health related issues returned within a week. 

Glad to say that my gear + backups this time has been restored and I'm heading back into the vaping since Tuesday. I bet you, within days I will be the better me again. 

Has vaping helped to reduce my smoking? -YES. Has vaping iso smoking improved my personal health barometer reading? - YES. 
Do I recommend vaping iso smoking? -NO, it is not for me to decide for anyone else - that is my own personal choice, the same as it was my choice to smoke

Stepping off my soapbox now to have dinner and them sit down with my Alien & some XXX juice




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/7/17)

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder !
Great to hear

Reactions: Like 1


----------

